# Nissan homy power button



## invictus7 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just bought a 1993 automatic nissan homy/caravan. The van is 2.7DT-i. Can anyone give me an idea on what the Power/Automatic/E-At button stands for?


----------



## boingrock (May 10, 2015)

Did you ever find out?? I just bought one and would also like to know.


----------

